# Fluval fx5 with 405 hosing



## TifosiGT (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi there,

I was wondering if it was possible to fit Fluval 405 hosing on an FX5 via adaptor or something.


Input is much appreciated.


Thank you


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

build your own out of pvc, then you can make it any size shape you want, i ripped those stupid fx5 hoses off the day i bought it , and hardlined it to my tank, i think total i paid maybe $20 and it took like 15 min to build, and the cool thing about pvc hardlining is it is permanent no more monkeying to keep the stupid clips on the tank rim in place, etc etc 
if you want a parts list or pics lemme know


----------



## TifosiGT (Jul 17, 2010)

macframalama said:


> build your own out of pvc, then you can make it any size shape you want, i ripped those stupid fx5 hoses off the day i bought it , and hardlined it to my tank, i think total i paid maybe $20 and it took like 15 min to build, and the cool thing about pvc hardlining is it is permanent no more monkeying to keep the stupid clips on the tank rim in place, etc etc
> if you want a parts list or pics lemme know


Hi Mac,

That sounds very tempting. Any pictures or information would be greatly appreciated. My main issue is that the supports on my tank allow a hose no fatter than the 405's making my FX5 useless. I'm assuming there are a series of adaptors in hard lining that may fix this?

Thanks very much


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i also made a pvc option since the hoses are so expensive


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

will post pics after work sorry im already late


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macframalama said:


> will post pics after work sorry im already late


Interested to see this too. Stupid hoses and suction cups never stay in place!


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't wait for pictures also !!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm also interested in seeing the various ways that pepole have hard plumbed their FX5"s.


----------



## TifosiGT (Jul 17, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I'm also interested in seeing the various ways that pepole have hard plumbed their FX5"s.


Awesome should be good.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

TifosiGT said:


> Awesome should be good.


Ditto,

I have two FX5's and don't like the hoses supplied, also thinking about adding an inline heater to the line and not sure how to accomplish that. May be easier transitioning from a hard line.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Any vinyl hose with an id (inside diameter) of 1" will work with the fluval fx5. That a a couple of hose clamps....make sure they are on tight.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with Drew. The 1" ID hose will work just fine. It is however not a super tight fit when I got rid of my ribbed hoses. It is snug but just so. So make sure you have a good quality clamp on there and make sure its snugged up.



djamm said:


> Any vinyl hose with an id (inside diameter) of 1" will work with the fluval fx5. That a a couple of hose clamps....make sure they are on tight.


----------

